# pwm con pic basic como usarlo



## carlos jara (Jul 14, 2010)

hola amigos del foro quisiera saber cuales son las normas para poder usar el pwm en pic basic
lo que quiero hacer  es encender un motor a una velocidad  media y luego que aumente pero no sabria como hacerlo si ustedes tienen algun ejemplo con su circuito para poder guiarme por favor el ejemplo que pongo es por decir hacer avanzar y retroceder un carrito de juguete a una velocidad inicial  media y rapida ojala me puedan ayudar por favor

los conocimiento que tengo en basic es muy poco agradeceria sus aportes


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola de nuevo... Carlos...

Mmmmmmmmm... creo que estas haciendo las cosas mal...

asi no se hace... una cosa es que que se te ayude  para que aprendas y otra que se te resuelva tu proyecto...

vete por pasos...  tienes micro studio... pon F1 y busca PWM

no es muy bien visto si no haces un esfuerzo ...

Saludos...


----------



## carlos jara (Jul 14, 2010)

amigo hace 6 meses entre al mundo de los pic es algo maravilloso pero en realidad cada vez que avanzo se me mete algo mas ala cabeza y ahi es donde empiezo a tener dudas mi primer circuito fue encender un led ahora lo veo sencillo luego hice una alarma para casa la cual la e instalado en la mia luego mejore esta alarma lo hice con un lcd donde muestro los datos con tiempo de  temporizado salida entrada su pulsador de emregencia ahora mi alarma tiene una cvargador de bateria pero este esta encendido sin apagarse osea la baetria esta cargandose constantemente  empece a se rpruebas pero  no he logrado resolver cuando pongo a trabajar la carga de la bateria se me bloquean las funciones es por eso que  encontre este foro y veo que  hay muchos proyectos las cuales me sirven como ejemplo y pues eso me ayuda a estudiarlo y deducirlo yo no se mucho de pic me compre un libro de dogan ibrahim la cual es muy lindo y hasta cierto paso lo entiendo pero luego se manda con interrupciones que hasta ahora es poco complicado por eso es que  el ejemplo lo postee para ver  como seria

amigo el dia lunes formatee mi maquina y quedaron los ejemplo que tenia en picbasicpro y volvi a usar el  microcode studio pero ya no lo logra compilar cuando lo quiero compilar me sale error unable pic 628 me sale ese error  por que podria ser lo que esta pasando


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

Creo que esta bien lo que haces pero paciencia... investiga y luego preguntas....



> hice una alarma para casa la cual la e instalado en la mia luego mejore esta alarma lo hice con un lcd donde muestro los datos con tiempo de temporizado salida entrada su pulsador de emregencia


lo tienes en proteus  y picbasic..????

podrias compartirlo con nosotros???

aqui...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solo-ejemplos-picbasicpro-proteus-39938/

sigo viendo lo de las luces...

saludos...


----------



## montoya8332 (Feb 8, 2011)

hola carlos, me gustaria saber si lograste hacer tu pwm en picbasic, ya que llevo 2 semanas investigando, y no he podido lograr que funcione, agradeceria tu  colaboracion


----------



## carlos jara (Feb 8, 2011)

pues  no estan dificil  si gustas le podemos intentar


----------



## montoya8332 (Feb 8, 2011)

muchas gracias , mi msn es 







, para que lo intentemos via messenger.
te lo agradezco mucho colega


----------



## carlos jara (Feb 11, 2011)

Compañero lo  lograstes empaquetar


----------

